# A bit of Autoworld fest news!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll be there again with my portable drag strip. I've already got some prizes donated for the drag racing. There will be a custom contest also with prizes. I'm sure there will be more info on the AW site soon. Hope to see you there!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Craig, thank you for wiring Paridise Road Dragway.*

I'm really stoked about this. Looking forward to doing some racing. Now that Craig has wired the drag strip at my home I can get some practice, and testing and tuning in. Hopefully by the next race in September we will have some Drag Racing added to the Oval Racing. 

Craig, I'm wondering about the classes and rules for each class. The Fest website says Box Stock, Modified, and Super Modified. 

Box Stock I have figured out for the most part. It's the other classes I'm confused with. Could you clear these up for me.

Are you going to have a " You beat it, You win it" car this year. I can build one for box stock, and Modified also. I have extras for this. If you wanted to build them I could supply them, Randy.

http://www.theautofest.com/SlotCar.html


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll try to get rules up soon.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

How about them rules? 

 You know, for the slow and curious, ME.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about, first one to the finish line wins? J/k I'm just jealous. We don't have any conventions or swap meets going on down here in Texas. The cars can melt in the trunk before you get there. Not like velveeta, but I have actually seen some deformations from the heat. It's 110 here with the heat index. Drag racing sounds like fun. I read the thread on that shifter drag strip and want to build my own version. I'm not much into Tjets, but I think a Tjet shifter track would just be the bomb. Anyone up there run any shifter stuff, ever?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Rich,
I don't think I've ever run any shifter stuff. I not familar with Shifter. Could you explain it to me. Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, it's some track that was made and run in the seventies, which makes it even cooler. I've never seen one, but it's described as this...
A four section drag strip, with each section painted a different color.
The first section is first gear, second section is second gear, and so on...
At your controls is your controller, and a four gear shifter.
The shifter distributes power to the section you shift it to.
You shift to correspond with the section you are on. If you mis-time the shift, it's like missing a gear.
The better your shifting, the better your time.
I've heard variations, like there may have been resistors on the first and second sections. It's all just myth and legend at this point. You can see how this may be better with the slower cars. I would like to add a switch to have full power for more normal racing. It just seems like this kind of track would be great with a Tjet, Magna trac, HP7, or curve hugger. Tycos would win.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Same thing with this thread. Just a over a week away, and wanted to bump it. Randy.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Back in the, well lets just say a long time ago, there was a 1/24 drag strip that toured with the car shows. You actually sat in a bucket seat and had a 4 on the floor shifter, clutch, brake and gas pedals. I was very young and did not do well with it. I was fascinated by the older guys banging the gears!

Marty



NTxSlotCars said:


> Yeah, it's some track that was made and run in the seventies, which makes it even cooler. I've never seen one, but it's described as this...
> A four section drag strip, with each section painted a different color.
> The first section is first gear, second section is second gear, and so on...
> At your controls is your controller, and a four gear shifter.
> ...


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm still around! I'll be there with the strip and some misc. stuff to sell. See you all there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just got off the phone with SCJ, we will be there tomorrow, Friday, afternoon.

Marty "tradin' my die cast for slots" Ruiz:dude:


----------

